# What the F**K is this?



## BodaciousMag (May 18, 2009)

What the F**K is this?

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/vogues-anna-wintour-tells-oprah-winfrey-to-lose-weight/22691

Please make sure you read the whole article it makes more sense.

Zik
Publisher
BODacious Magazine


----------



## mediaboy (May 18, 2009)

All it takes is one plus sized woman with enough authority to demand that the fashion industry earnestly cater to her and other women like her before the entire god damned insane fashion industry collapses like a flaming house of cards.

Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins. 

I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins. Why the fuck is the fashion industry centered around clothing that forces women to change to look or feel attractive. Maybe I'm insane but shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Vanessa (May 18, 2009)

I read it and added a comment on the page. *shakes head* 

I'm also tomorrow going to write a blog about my experience in mainstream as a model - because really I have a hella lot to say on the subject. 

Vanessa Reece x

P.S Btw Hi everyone. *waves* I've been gone from here for way too long.


----------



## BodaciousMag (May 19, 2009)

You know I'll be listening.


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 19, 2009)

I have a friend who does some acting, she's not fat _at all_; she's got some natural curves, but the girl obviously works out.

Yet there she was, getting a part for a show in NYC recently...and the director told her that to keep the part, she'd have to lose seven pounds.

_Seven._

Who the hell even thinks up these numbers?


----------



## PunkPeach (May 19, 2009)

I am mostly disgusted that Oprah took the advice to heart, one of the most powerful women, decided that she could not embrace her own curves. If it was me, I would have eaten everything I could get my hands on to make sure I gained another 20lbs. This crazy society, have we really run out of issues that the size of someones jeans still needs to be an issue.


----------



## katorade (May 19, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I am mostly disgusted that Oprah took the advice to heart, one of the most powerful women, decided that she could not embrace her own curves. If it was me, I would have eaten everything I could get my hands on to make sure I gained another 20lbs. This crazy society, have we really run out of issues that the size of someones jeans still needs to be an issue.



I'm gonna go ahead and guess that Oprah losing that weight had nothing to do with Anna Wintour's "polite" suggestion, but Anna Wintour being the megalomaniac that she is thinks that anything anyone does is because she thought or said it first. She's about as caring and sincere as dried lemon peel. Oprah taking her advice on weight loss would be like Oprah taking Carrie Donovan's advice on how not to be batshit crazy.

Can you tell I just love Anna Wintour?













Oh yeah, and her hair is stupid and outdated. So there.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 19, 2009)

mithrandirjn said:


> I have a friend who does some acting, she's not fat _at all_; she's got some natural curves, but the girl obviously works out.
> 
> Yet there she was, getting a part for a show in NYC recently...and the director told her that to keep the part, she'd have to lose seven pounds.
> 
> ...


is some one even going to notice a single digit number of pounds? but back on topic ohprah should have said "ill crush you with my wallet"


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 19, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins.
> 
> I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins.



OMG I'm so offended by this. You've hurt my new boyfriend's feelings, too. Show some sensitivity!





*
*
*
*
*
there, there. it's ok, Sven, he didn't mean it.

*
*
*


----------



## superodalisque (May 19, 2009)

have you ever noticed that the people who criticize fat women most are generally these dried up folk that most people find sexless? this reminds me of Gillian McKeith the Britsih doc who wasn't a doc who hosted Britian's "you are what you eat". she was always grabbing people's fat and telling them how disgusting they looked. meanwhile any of her guests were deemed more appealing than she was even by her audience that was NOT mainly composed of overweight people.


----------



## superodalisque (May 19, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> All it takes is one plus sized woman with enough authority to demand that the fashion industry earnestly cater to her and other women like her before the entire god damned insane fashion industry collapses like a flaming house of cards.
> 
> Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins.
> 
> I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins. Why the fuck is the fashion industry centered around clothing that forces women to change to look or feel attractive. Maybe I'm insane but shouldn't it be the other way around?



actually fashion is not designed for mannequins. models are not the people fashion is designed for. fashion's bread and butter is women like Oprah who can afford to pay haute couture prices for style at any size. they also make thier money from pret a porte, mainly over priced regular stuff made in china at the same factories that stores like walmart and target use. designers make clothing for anyone who can pay for it. fashion shows with clothing that are just ideas that can be adapted to flatter anyone by a truly talented designer. the reason models are small and are supposed to be a consistant size is to fit into samples and to to reduce overall costs of things like hand embrodeiry etc... anyone who tells you any different is lying. a woman who is not a wannabe has her gown fit to her, she does not have to fit a gown. she is the real deal who does not have to try to fit into runway samples because she can't afford true couture. the women who spend the most money on haute couture are middle eastern. they resemble sticks in no way shape or form and some of them are downright fat. women like that won;t even talk to the likes of Anna Wintour because to them she is just a servant and if she ever told them to drop a few she would probably get a slap. maybe Oprah needs to get some guts and do the same. i'm amazed that Wintour even had the guts to say it. but the truth is women like Oprah don't give themselves enough credit. so women like that sense thier weaknes and try to break her down. she know that that woman could get her fired. she did pick the last president. maybe somebody needs to tell her.


----------



## Tooz (May 19, 2009)

lol Anna Wintour is just sad she looks like an alien elephant


----------



## StarWitness (May 20, 2009)

"I'd just been on a trip to Minnesota, where I can only kindly describe most of the people I saw as little houses"

And I can only kindly describe Anna Wintour as looking like someone threw hydrochloric acid in a golden retriever's face.


----------



## Vanessa (May 20, 2009)

BodaciousMag said:


> You know I'll be listening.



I just posted it. 

http://vanessareece.com/2009/05/21/bite-anne-wintour-tells-oprah-winfrey-lose-weight/

Great thread here too guys and girls.


----------



## BodaciousMag (May 21, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> All it takes is one plus sized woman with enough authority to demand that the fashion industry earnestly cater to her and other women like her before the entire god damned insane fashion industry collapses like a flaming house of cards.
> 
> Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins.
> 
> I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins. Why the fuck is the fashion industry centered around clothing that forces women to change to look or feel attractive. Maybe I'm insane but shouldn't it be the other way around?



I feel you on this one. I got something in mind.


----------



## katherine22 (May 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and guess that Oprah losing that weight had nothing to do with Anna Wintour's "polite" suggestion, but Anna Wintour being the megalomaniac that she is thinks that anything anyone does is because she thought or said it first. She's about as caring and sincere as dried lemon peel. Oprah taking her advice on weight loss would be like Oprah taking Carrie Donovan's advice on how not to be batshit crazy.
> 
> Can you tell I just love Anna Wintour?.
> 
> ...



Oprah wanted legitimacy conferred on her by a certain class of people who are the focus of Vogue magazine. Oprah's movie based on the Toni Morrison novel was opening coinciding with Oprah's debut in Vogue. Oprah gushed about the wonderful experience of being on a Vogue cover and the magic of the make up artists, etc. Vogue represents fantasy for sale, and the rich have the money to indulge in it. The fat acceptance movement can learn something from Vogue, ironically. To have a mass movement succeed there must be something sexy and appealing about its message and image that people want to identify with it.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 21, 2009)

I don't like Oprah, but this article really p*ssed me off. 



> "There's such an epidemic of obesity in the United States, and for some reason, everybody focuses on anorexia."



Epidemic. Godd*mn that word, I swear if I hear of any more false epidemics I'll puke my tonsils. I cannot stand the fact our media is culpable in the manipulation of people. Its bad enough we have retard politicians trying to make us feel bad, its also on our televisions, in our reading and on billboards. Its disgusting that we 'obese' people are treated as sinners for some unexplained transgression against some unnamed GOD that the media has created out of thin air. 

Ugh, I feel sick.


----------



## Vanessa (May 21, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Oprah wanted legitimacy conferred on her by a certain class of people who are the focus of Vogue magazine. Oprah's movie based on the Toni Morrison novel was opening coinciding with Oprah's debut in Vogue. Oprah gushed about the wonderful experience of being on a Vogue cover and the magic of the make up artists, etc. Vogue represents fantasy for sale, and the rich have the money to indulge in it. The fat acceptance movement can learn something from Vogue, ironically. To have a mass movement succeed there must be something sexy and appealing about its message and image that people want to identify with it.




Hi Katerine. Good balanced view and one I'd not tapped into. But I wondered if your last part meant that there had to be something the elite wanted to view as appealing with the size acceptance community? Just wondered.

Plus I think it's a nice idea to have a mass movement, and in essence we do, but right now it's terribly fragmented and not a world wide thing. We need unity.


----------



## katherine22 (May 21, 2009)

Vanessa - The difficulty with size acceptance is that the people comprising it, fat people, are not a monolith. When you consider other civil rights movements, they were based on one issue such as the color of one's skin, one's gender or one's sexual orientation. Who would represent fat people in the media- who would be the spokesperson for size acceptance, the woman who weighs 500 lbs. or the woman who weighs 225 lbs. There is a wide definition as to who fat people actually are. There is disagreement within the size acceptance community as to who is really fat. Being thin is equated with success as evidenced by Oprah gushing over her Vogue cover. Oprah Winfrey is an intelligent billionaire, a dynasty builder who wanted endorsement from Vogue. What does Vogue have that even a billionaire like Oprah wanted it? Is Vogue some stamp of approval that one has really arrived in America? Is Vogue the club that we really want to belong to that will not have us? What is it that Vogue does that it has been the standard bearer of all that is aesthetically beautiful about women. There are many attractive successful fat people in the world and what does it take to make them visible so that people would want to emulate them?


----------



## katorade (May 21, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Oprah wanted legitimacy conferred on her by a certain class of people who are the focus of Vogue magazine. Oprah's movie based on the Toni Morrison novel was opening coinciding with Oprah's debut in Vogue. Oprah gushed about the wonderful experience of being on a Vogue cover and the magic of the make up artists, etc. Vogue represents fantasy for sale, and the rich have the money to indulge in it. The fat acceptance movement can learn something from Vogue, ironically. To have a mass movement succeed there must be something sexy and appealing about its message and image that people want to identify with it.



Oprah was already VERY legit in the eyes of the upper class when she posed for Vogue. I'm going to harbor a guess that the biggest reason she posed for the cover was for her love of fashion, not for a step up. Keep in mind that at the same time she appeared in Vogue, she was already a champion for the modern woman, and was working on developing her own magazine, O, which debuted only 2 years later. By then she was worth almost ONE BILLION dollars, that number snowballing every year.

She made her opinion quite known when she had Andre Talley, Vogue editor at large for 25 years, on her show. He openly told the audience that Anna Wintour didn't like fat people. He himself is rather large and had been on the receiving end of her disdain. Imagine the ire that raised in her viewing audience, the bulk of which are Middle America stay-at-home moms that typically aren't the thinnest people and are the same women that ascribe to Oprah's weight loss plans? Sly move, but definitely enough to send a message of what she thought of Wintour's opinion.

The SAME year she was on the cover of Vogue, she graced the cover of Time magazine, as her character in Beloved, no makeup, hair greying and natural. Which do you think she would strive to make more of an impression on, the fashion world or the WORLD world?


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oprah was already VERY legit in the eyes of the upper class when she posed for Vogue. I'm going to harbor a guess that the biggest reason she posed for the cover was for her love of fashion, not for a step up. Keep in mind that at the same time she appeared in Vogue, she was already a champion for the modern woman, and was working on developing her own magazine, O, which debuted only 2 years later. By then she was worth almost ONE BILLION dollars, that number snowballing every year.
> 
> She made her opinion quite known when she had Andre Talley, Vogue editor at large for 25 years, on her show. He openly told the audience that Anna Wintour didn't like fat people. He himself is rather large and had been on the receiving end of her disdain. Imagine the ire that raised in her viewing audience, the bulk of which are Middle America stay-at-home moms that typically aren't the thinnest people and are the same women that ascribe to Oprah's weight loss plans? Sly move, but definitely enough to send a message of what she thought of Wintour's opinion.
> 
> The SAME year she was on the cover of Vogue, she graced the cover of Time magazine, as her character in Beloved, no makeup, hair greying and natural. Which do you think she would strive to make more of an impression on, the fashion world or the WORLD world?



wouldn't it be great if Andre Talley and Oprah were pro fat? can you imagine the kind of magazine they could start? highly fashionable and well marketed for a change. even the fashion industry would have to respond. it would change a lot of minds. but instead Talley accepted the insulting title of "editor at large" after a very successful stint at the helm of american vogue and Oprah, the billionaire entrepeneur, is accepting backhanded slaps from a salaried employee. looks like they need a little SA themselves. sad we can't depend on them for the image stuff.


----------



## katorade (May 21, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> wouldn't it be great if Andre Talley and Oprah were pro fat? can you imagine the kind of magazine they could start? highly fashionable and well marketed for a change. even the fashion industry would have to respond. it would change a lot of minds. but instead Talley accepted the insulting title of "editor at large" after a very successful stint at the helm of american vogue and Oprah, the billionaire entrepeneur, is accepting backhanded slaps from a salaried employee. looks like they need a little SA themselves. sad we can't depend on them for the image stuff.



EVERYONE does not have to be "okay" with being overweight. FWIW, neither of them are attempting to lose weight to be thin. They are doing it to be healthy. For them that might mean eating a leaner diet and doing exercise to avoid diabetes or heart disease. Not everyone can be fat and healthy, though some can. Andre Talley is not naturally large and used to be a very lean man and got to be overweight because he just stopped paying attention to his nutrition. Oprah has battled with her weight for yearrrrs but has never been "thin". She has never pushed the ideal of being thin, only being healthy. Also, editor at large isn't an insulting title, it's a working title. He was editor at large when he was thin as well, and like I said, there's no way Oprah let Skeletor have any effect on her self-image.


----------



## katherine22 (May 21, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> wouldn't it be great if Andre Talley and Oprah were pro fat? can you imagine the kind of magazine they could start? highly fashionable and well marketed for a change. even the fashion industry would have to respond. it would change a lot of minds. but instead Talley accepted the insulting title of "editor at large" after a very successful stint at the helm of american vogue and Oprah, the billionaire entrepeneur, is accepting backhanded slaps from a salaried employee. looks like they need a little SA themselves. sad we can't depend on them for the image stuff.



Interesting ideas you offer, superodalisque. Although it is not about pro-fat anti-thin. We need a more realistically reflection of fat people in the media. Fat people are still being portrayed in the media as cartoons. There are tentative steps happening such as the Dove beauty bar campaign working to expand our concept of beauty. particularly their work with teenage girls.


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> EVERYONE does not have to be "okay" with being overweight. FWIW, neither of them are attempting to lose weight to be thin. They are doing it to be healthy. For them that might mean eating a leaner diet and doing exercise to avoid diabetes or heart disease. Not everyone can be fat and healthy, though some can. Andre Talley is not naturally large and used to be a very lean man and got to be overweight because he just stopped paying attention to his nutrition. Oprah has battled with her weight for yearrrrs but has never been "thin". She has never pushed the ideal of being thin, only being healthy. Also, editor at large isn't an insulting title, it's a working title. He was editor at large when he was thin as well, and like I said, there's no way Oprah let Skeletor have any effect on her self-image.



no they don't have to be okay with being fat but wouldn't it be sweet if they were *sigh* all of that great talent at SAs disposal. one can only wish. but the thing is that both have made it obvious that they are not doing it ONLY for thier health. and you don't actually have to be fat to be concretely supportive of people who are.


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Interesting ideas you offer, superodalisque. Although it is not about pro-fat anti-thin. We need a more realistically reflection of fat people in the media. Fat people are still being portrayed in the media as cartoons. There are tentative steps happening such as the Dove beauty bar campaign working to expand our concept of beauty. particularly their work with teenage girls.



things are changing slowly. its just a shame though that people who have been and are actually fat are usually the last ones to sign on to do the work. the fat ones are usually ashamed, quiet, or telling everyone that they are dieting or have done for the most part. then i'm sure they go home at night and think of how unfair the pressure is as though they have nothing to do with it. its a real shame that some of our best advocates are generally people who've never been fat themselves. the dove campaign is a good example of that. that Dove real women campaign should have been done by someone like Oprah but it wasn't.


----------



## katherine22 (May 21, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> All it takes is one plus sized woman with enough authority to demand that the fashion industry earnestly cater to her and other women like her before the entire god damned insane fashion industry collapses like a flaming house of cards.
> 
> Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins.
> 
> I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins. Why the fuck is the fashion industry centered around clothing that forces women to change to look or feel attractive. Maybe I'm insane but shouldn't it be the other way around?




What it takes is enough money to start a magazine the caliber of Vogue that presents fat women as another version of beauty. Beauty is socially constructed.


----------



## katherine22 (May 21, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Hi Katerine. Good balanced view and one I'd not tapped into. But I wondered if your last part meant that there had to be something the elite wanted to view as appealing with the size acceptance community? Just wondered.
> 
> Plus I think it's a nice idea to have a mass movement, and in essence we do, but right now it's terribly fragmented and not a world wide thing. We need unity.



A fashion magazine like Vogue is elite and it has defined the standard of beauty in America. Some elite fat people need to start a fashion magazine that could endure. Perhaps that is the issue. Why has every fashion magazine put out for BBW not endured? Is it because any BBW magazine was a poor imitation of the Vogue paradigm. Do fat people not buy fashion magazines even ones created for them? Can you participate in the social construction of beauty without being a mega billionaire with a monthly slick high end magazine?


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> A fashion magazine like Vogue is elite and it has defined the standard of beauty in America. Some elite fat people need to start a fashion magazine that could endure. Perhaps that is the issue. Why has every fashion magazine put out for BBW not endured? Is it because any BBW magazine was a poor imitation of the Vogue paradigm. Do fat people not buy fashion magazines even ones created for them? Can you participate in the social construction of beauty without being a mega billionaire with a monthly slick high end magazine?



the BBW mags were always , though good intentioned, very tired and matronly by comparison and they still are. they really lack creativity. for instance figure magazine is nothing but a joint catalog and has nothing creative about it. i think its mainly because mags are all about advertising and since they basically don't have much competition for a fat buck they don't feel as if they have to do much to satify us. they make tiny improvements because they feel we will just take what we can get.


----------



## olwen (May 21, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> A fashion magazine like Vogue is elite and it has defined the standard of beauty in America. Some elite fat people need to start a fashion magazine that could endure. Perhaps that is the issue. Why has every fashion magazine put out for BBW not endured? Is it because any BBW magazine was a poor imitation of the Vogue paradigm. Do fat people not buy fashion magazines even ones created for them? Can you participate in the social construction of beauty without being a mega billionaire with a monthly slick high end magazine?



Bbw fashion magazines suck. I've hated every one I've seen. Boring is a good word to describe them all. 

The fact of the matter is that mags like vogue have tons of advertisers - hundres of pages worth. If you take away all the ads it would be the thickness of something like figure. There really isn't much content. But mags need advertisers to survive, and with the economy going the way it is, a lot of mags have folded. Conde Nast axed quite a few popular titles, including Men's Vogue. 

I think part of the reason so many people like fashion mags is because of the ads. They help drive the industry. If there were as many plus sized couture fashion designers as there are for the rest of the fashion industry there would be more bbw fashion mags. But thanks to the internet, fat fashion blogs are filling the gap. My thin co-worker asked me today if I'd heard of fatshionista. She's like a size 4 and she loves that blog. I was floored. If it were a print mag, I wonder if she'd have heard of it.


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (May 21, 2009)

No it will take more than one...remember Velvet did the runway for Jean Paul Gutie and we are STILL where we are today for the most part.




mediaboy said:


> All it takes is one plus sized woman with enough authority to demand that the fashion industry earnestly cater to her and other women like her before the entire god damned insane fashion industry collapses like a flaming house of cards.
> 
> Remember, fashion designers don't design clothes for people, they design them for mannequins.
> 
> I don't know about you but none of the people I have sex with are mannequins, none of my friends are mannequins. Why the fuck is the fashion industry centered around clothing that forces women to change to look or feel attractive. Maybe I'm insane but shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 22, 2009)

*"I'd just been on a trip to Minnesota, where I can only kindly describe most of the people I saw as little houses,"*

Thats her idea of kind?? WTF???


----------



## Tau (May 22, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> *"I'd just been on a trip to Minnesota, where I can only kindly describe most of the people I saw as little houses,"*
> 
> Thats her idea of kind?? WTF???



OMG Fallen Angel that cracked me up so hard - I can just see your face and how pissed you must have been when you read it!
This Anna Wintour is clearly, clearly not well and some of her answers sound like she was high or something. Don't you love how she says people have over-focused on anorexia to the exclusion of worrying about obesity!! So essentially we should all stop harrassing her and other industry players about the deluded little girls modelling for her who are silently starving to death and focus on all the fatties out there who for the most part are not at risk of death and just happen to not be her idea of pretty?? Its really just all too stupid for words :doh:


----------



## Vanessa (May 22, 2009)

Katherine, thank so much for clarifying what you meant and actually I can connect with a what you said. I think as well at the end of the day before we focus on our weight we are actually people and a myriad of different personalities. 
We won't always agree and I also feel as well we should support people who want to lose weight for their personal reasons pertaining to health. It is an individual thing and should not be classed as 'selling out' which many plus-size people say when someone loses weight. I've seen plus-size people who lose vast amounts of weight almost get shunned by their so called plus-size friends. What is that all about? 
Rightly said, it should never be us and them and most definitely not skinny chicks are evil mentality. Some of my friends are naturally slim - they eat way more than me and stuff themselves with sugar. I'm not going to hate them for it just as they don't hate me for what my body does with food. 
Conversely they would NEVER call me a small house! 

We don't know Oprah's motives for sure. It may have been as simple as a child hood/teen dream to be on the cover of Vogue. I just question why she chose to do it under the instruction (re-weight loss) of a women who clearly has no tact at all. Possibly coincidence? I don't know. But the whole article sat very uneasy with me.


----------



## BodaciousMag (May 25, 2009)

Great to see you all interacting.


----------

